# My babiiiiesss :) some new some old!



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nellie ( Nervous nellie ) 12 years :


















































































Oliver ( The trouble maker ) 14 years:










































Lexicus ( the cuddle bunny ) 4 years:


















































This isn't one of my cats but it's a pic i took at work of me kissing the lovely Herbie and i just adore the expression on his face so wanted to share


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics Gem and gorgeous cats, a credit to you, best wishes..........CHRIS...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow fab pics of your gorgous cats! love them.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely pics. Gorgeous cats


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats  Just love the cat in the box photo, don't they just love boxes


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Lovely cats with some brilliant expressions! I love the last one of you and Herbie - it looks like he's sitting there patiently while you eat his ear


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what breed is the first cat? she reminds me of a british cross bengal! Love the white cat stunning


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous purries.

Your Lexicus is the spitting image of my cat Crimble, who I got when I left home. Unfortunately he crossed the rainbow bridge many years ago.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: They are all purrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> what breed is the first cat? she reminds me of a british cross bengal! Love the white cat stunning


hehe Nellie is meant to be a moggie although her history is unknown cause i got her from a rescue, but a few people have remarked she has a slight bengal look about her at times :arf:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very bengal/british face, shes lovely


----------

